

Show HN: Codea Scratchpad - interpol_p
http://codea.io/scratchpad/

======
interpol_p
Some explanation.

This is a completely free version of Codea. It's quite powerful — though
missing some advanced features. My hope is to bring creative coding to more
people.

I have no idea how it will affect sales of the full version of the app (if at
all). I hope it increases them; but would just be just as happy with the app
being used by more people.

